# HAVANESE AND SWIMMING



## morridon (Oct 2, 2009)

My friend wants to get a Havanese. As a matter of fact, she is now talking to Janet from Yuppy Puppy to see about getting one from her. My question is this... She has a pool in her backyard and is worried about the dog around the pool. Does anyone know if most Havanese can swim. Can they learn to swim? Any suggestions? Don't have any idea since mine has never been in a pool.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

We have a pool. Both Snickers and Snoopy have taken un-scheduled swims in it this last summer. Snickers loves the water and will play in it all day when it's hot out so I have to watch her very closely around the pool for fear she'll get in and not be able to get out - she is NOT a strong swimmer (and I really don't want dog fur clogging my filter and pump). Snoopy has yet to demonstrate any affinity to water so he avoids the pool at all costs - well, he is curious about his reflection in it, but stays well clear of the edge.

Generally pools and pups don't get along - anymore than pools and babies / toddlers. 

If she gets the pup then play time and P&P time must be monitored.

HTH.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Jim, I'm not so sure the hair would clog your pool filters. I have a metal strainer that I put in the sink whenever I bathe Abby or wash my hair. When I bathe Abby there is no hair in the strainer but when I do my own there is plenty!!!

My next-door neighbor has a pool and we're over there a lot but Abby has never shown too much interest in it. I have seen dogs on this forum that do love the water, though.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

We are lucky our pool is above ground,so no worries when they are outside without us.Dizzie has swum in it a couple of times he was not thrilled about the experience,he prefers to sit on an inflatable and float around watching all the silly humans splashing about.Nellie has not been in yet,but both of them love to run in and out the sea, just on the edge.Dizzie was able to swim straight off from the age of 12/13 weeks old,I think most dog can.


----------



## morridon (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Seems like they are all different when it comes to the water. I have sent her your comments.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Kathie said:


> Jim, I'm not so sure the hair would clog your pool filters. I have a metal strainer that I put in the sink whenever I bathe Abby or wash my hair. When I bathe Abby there is no hair in the strainer but when I do my own there is plenty!!!...


LOL, Yes that is true enough - I keep forgetting that these neezers don't shed a whole lot. Seems like I have to clean the filters several times during the summer and all I pull out is the grandkid's hair! So what little bit of neezer fur would be there would be fine.

Still though I'm always worried one of them will fall or jump in when I'm not watching so until I'm sure they can safely get in and out of the pool I'm gonna keep an eye out.


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

Butterscotch LOVES the water!!!! We live in the city but go to Cape Cod for august and she loves the pond, pool, and anything with water in it.


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Phoebe LOVES the water--but mostly the kind with a beach. Not much experience with pools. Obviously you'll want to be with her at all times.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

morridon said:


> Thanks for the replies. Seems like they are all different when it comes to the water. I have sent her your comments.


 Yeah I think you're right there. They all are different. Not all dogs know how to swim though. Even labs don't always swim. http://www.sarahsdogs.com/qa/how_do_dogs_swim_and_do_they_swim_naturally.html Molly swims but it's an effort with all that wet hair pulling her down. Best way to teach them is by luring or letting them watch another dog. I hate when I see people take their new pups to the beach and just take them in the water, and the dog is obviously panicked and struggling. The biggest problem with pools is that a dog cannot get out on his own unless there's a shallow walk out. Supervision is a must as always.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

*Pool Jumping Havanese*


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

We have a big fish pond and Lilly fell in - once. I was more panicked than she was. She swam to the side and I pulled her out. She has been more careful ever since then. I thought she might choose to jump in at some point but that doesn't seem to be an option. I do watch her very carefully when she's outside.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Lilly'sMom said:


> We have a big fish pond and Lilly fell in - once. I was more panicked than she was. She swam to the side and I pulled her out. She has been more careful ever since then. I thought she might choose to jump in at some point but that doesn't seem to be an option. I do watch her very carefully when she's outside.


Yeah that first impression sticks with them. Especially when they are young. Glad you got your eyes on.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It was important to us to "pool proof" Kodi as much as possible. Our pool is fenced, and he "shouldn't" ever be able to be in there by himself, but you just never know. So we made sure we took him into the pool with us and taught him that he COULD swim. Then we taught him to find his way out of the pool.

He doesn't like deep water much, but we feel much more confident that if he DID fall in the pool, he'd be able to get back out.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Very cool!!!! I love there wedsite!!!!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Roscoe LOVES the water. Pool, ocean, lake, puddle, he's IN. Stella, not so much. She doesn't HATE the water, but she doesn't really like getting it in too much. She prefers to play in the shallow tidal pools, meanwhile Roscoe loves to swim in anything. However, Stella loves baths and Roscoe hates them. LOL


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I *love* that video. You can see how much he loves those dogs. I smiled through the whole thing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

galaxie said:


> Roscoe LOVES the water. Pool, ocean, lake, puddle, he's IN. Stella, not so much. She doesn't HATE the water, but she doesn't really like getting it in too much. She prefers to play in the shallow tidal pools, meanwhile Roscoe loves to swim in anything. However, Stella loves baths and Roscoe hates them. LOL


Kodi CAN swim, and doesn't panic if his feet leave the bottom, but he doesn't do it by choice. He's much happier playing in the shallow water, where it just touches his tummy, but he has firm footing underneath.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie swims like a fish but hates it. I have tried everything to get her to play with us in the pool, but she just swims to the steps and get out. Hates her bath also.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

I believe that dogs can swim (instinct). However, some love it, others don't. My two are crazy about it (the picture in my avater is one of my dogs diving in the pool)! 
They know how to get out of our pool which I think is very important! 

One thing is smart to do is keep the pool puppy-proof just in case you weren't around.


----------

